# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ناامیدی با رسیدن مهر ماه

## fatemeh.m

سلام بچه ها خوبین ؟خسته نباشین ..بچه ها من خیلی دپرس شدمه ...چند روزی سفر بودمو خلاصه از درس خوندن جا موندم ....هرچند احساس میکنم تابستونمو خوب کار نکردم خوب ازش استفاده نکردم ! :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): ریاضیو دستوپاشکسته خوندم ...اصن امیدی ندارم دیگه ...معدلمم 18.75 خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟به نظرتون توی این بیست روز باقی مونده چیکار کنم ؟کلا یه دختر حساسیم به شدتم وسواس تو مطالعه دارم ینی طوری که شاید روی یه تست یه ساعت بمونم تا خوب بره تو مخم وگرنه ازش نمیگذرم  :Yahoo (19): الان من چیکار کنم !همه ی اونایی که موفق بودنه تا به الان توی برنامشون راهنماییم کنن خواهشا

----------


## Orwell

ناامیدی نداری که

اینجا تا یه هفته قبل از کنکور هم واسه مشاوره درمورد قبولی پزشکی تاپیک زده میشه

من درمورد برنامه درسی بهتون چیزی نمیگم چون معتقدم خودتون توانایی های و ظرفیت هاتون رو بیشتر از من میشناسین اما استرس و وسواس زیادی نداشته باشین که کار دستتون میده

----------


## bbehzad

حرف منو گوش کن بشین کلید کن روی درسایی.مثلا زیست کلا ژنتیکو جمع کن بره چون وسط سال وقت زیادی میگیره.یا شیمی برو تمام ترکیبات الی و واکنش ها و رو یه جا جمع کن استیو کیومتریم بخون.یا فیزیک برو دوفصل اول سوم با دینامیکو بخون.ریاضی تابع و انالیز احتمالو جمع کن.تو عمومیا قواید عربیو یه دور بخون.زبان لغت بخون.ادبیات ارایه و املا بخون.معارف نخون فعلا.البته اینا مثال بودا

----------


## khatereh 2

تازه اولش... شروع کن با قدرت.شک نکن موفق میشی. حالا حالا زمان داریم.اگه خوب استفاده کنید.

----------


## AmiR13

این یه چیز طبیعی هست. همه اونجوری که دلشون میخواد نمیشه. مخصوصا چون میگی وسواسی هستی احتمالا فکر میکردی توی تابستون همه چی رو تکمیل میکنی و در حد عالی تموم میشه همه چی. اما همه چی اونجوری که میخوای پیش نمیره.
برا خیلیا همینجوره، نگران نباش. بعدا میفهمی "همه اونایی که موفق بودن" هم از برنامه عقب افتادن اما پشت کار داشتن و صبر. به جای ناامید شدن و آشفته شدن تلاششون رو بیشتر کردن.
"اصن امیدی ندارم" یعنی چی دیگه؟!  :Yahoo (21):  تا فرصت داری ازش استفاده کن...اول مهر بشه میبینی که زیاد از این تاپیکا زده میشه. پس زودتر خودت رو جمع و جور کن و یه برنامه در حد توان و نیازات مشخص کن...

----------


## fatemeh.m

به نظرتون برنامم خوبه :
زیست دوم سوم کامل 
شیمی دوم سوم کامل 
ریاضی مثلثات حد ومشتق
فیزیک مبحث خازن وفصل دوم سال سوم کامل

----------


## bbehzad

> به نظرتون برنامم خوبه :
> زیست دوم سوم کامل 
> شیمی دوم سوم کامل 
> ریاضی مثلثات حد ومشتق
> فیزیک مبحث خازن وفصل دوم سال سوم کامل


تو یه ماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fatemeh.m

> تو یه ماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تا آخر شهریور دیگه ..حتما هی بهم میخندی ! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

ممهر ناامید بشی بهمن که رسما خودکشی میکنی از ناامیدی

----------


## bbehzad

> تا آخر شهریور دیگه ..حتما هی بهم میخندی !


نه خنده چرا؟ولی مشکلت همینه سنگین میخوای کار کنی نمیتونی تایم از دست میدی.سبکش کن

----------


## fatemeh.m

> ممهر ناامید بشی بهمن که رسما خودکشی میکنی از ناامیدی


خو چیه مگه !مگه همه مثل شمان ؟اگه مشکلمو اینجا گفتم واسه اینه که راهنماییم کنین :Yahoo (31):

----------


## fatemeh.m

> نه خنده چرا؟ولی مشکلت همینه سنگین میخوای کار کنی نمیتونی تایم از دست میدی.سبکش کن


به نظرتون کدوما رو در اولیت قرار بدم ..زیستو که حتما باید ببندم ولی بقیه رو چی؟درنظر داشتم که فیزیکو نخونم ...فیزیکم خوبه نمرمم تو نهایی 19.5 شد اما خب تست یه چیز دیگس .الان دقیقا کدوما رو کار کنم خوبه ؟

----------


## Mr Sky

اگه میخوای برنامه هات عملی بشن رویایی برنامه ریزی نکن ....آخه این همه رو تو یه ماه ...از همین الان بهت میگم نمیشه......سعی کن واقع بین تر باشی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## khatereh 2

هیچ وقت برای نو شدن دیر نیست ......... 
و
یک قدم دیگر صبح است!

----------


## fatemeh.m

> اگه میخوای برنامه هات عملی بشن رویایی برنامه ریزی نکن ....آخه این همه رو تو یه ماه ...از همین الان بهت میگم نمیشه......سعی کن واقع بین تر باشی


شما که واقع بینی راهنمایی کن!

----------


## bbehzad

> به نظرتون کدوما رو در اولیت قرار بدم ..زیستو که حتما باید ببندم ولی بقیه رو چی؟درنظر داشتم که فیزیکو نخونم ...فیزیکم خوبه نمرمم تو نهایی 19.5 شد اما خب تست یه چیز دیگس .الان دقیقا کدوما رو کار کنم خوبه ؟


زیست همه رو نمیتونی بخونی.بخونیم سرسریه به نظر من زیست گاهی و ژنتیک و کلا تموم کن خیلی تاثیر داره.ژنتیک جمعیت.میتوز میوز مندلی.پروتیین سازی..گیاهی سوم و دوم و پیش 2.شیمی استیوکیومتری.شیمی الی.فیزیک همون خوبه.ریاضی تابع مثلثات احتمال بسه.مشتق و حد راحتن نیاز نیست الان.

----------


## fatemeh.m

اخه زیستو حتما باید بخونم .تا الان زیست دومو شش فصلشو خوندمه باتستاش

----------


## bbehzad

> اخه زیستو حتما باید بخونم .تا الان زیست دومو شش فصلشو خوندمه باتستاش


فکر کردم نخوندی خوبه پس .بخون کامل .پس یه چیزایی خوندی.

----------


## Penintent

خواهشاً چنین تایپیک هایی با این موضوع مزخرف "نا امیدی با رسیدن فلان نزنین"!! یعنی چی؟!!
نا امیدی با کم شدن تراز....
ناامیدی با ابری شدن هوای منطقه...
عه!

----------


## fatemeh.m

> فکر کردم نخوندی خوبه پس .بخون کامل .پس یه چیزایی خوندی.


اره بابا .من شیمی دومم الان فصل چهرومیخوام شروع کنم .فیزیک دومم فصل یک با فصل فشارو خوندم .ریاضیم دستوپاشکسته از تابعو لگاریتو اینا خوندم .از عربی دومم چهار درس خوندم با تست. دینی دومم فقط دو درسشو نخوندم بقیشو خوندمه .ادبیاتم یه دوازده درسیو خوندم .

----------


## bbehzad

> اره بابا .من شیمی دومم الان فصل چهرومیخوام شروع کنم .فیزیک دومم فصل یک با فصل فشارو خوندم .ریاضیم دستوپاشکسته از تابعو لگاریتو اینا خوندم .از عربی دومم چهار درس خوندم با تست. دینی دومم فقط دو درسشو نخوندم بقیشو خوندمه .ادبیاتم یه دوازده درسیو خوندم .


ماشالا خوب خوندی که.نکنه میخواستی تموم کنی از مهرماه ازمونای جامع بزنی؟

----------


## fatemeh.m

> ماشالا خوب خوندی که.نکنه میخواستی تموم کنی از مهرماه ازمونای جامع بزنی؟


آخه من قصد داشتم کل پایه رو تموم کنم .که نشده ...احساس عقب موندگی میکنم .

----------


## bbehzad

> آخه من قصد داشتم کل پایه رو تموم کنم .که نشده ...احساس عقب موندگی میکنم .


کل پایه رو تموم کنی که چی بشه؟انقد وقت هست که تو طول سال بخونی.الان پایه هارم تموم کنی باز یادت میره اصلا نگران نباش از 98 درصد بچه ها جلوتری حالا یه ماه دیگه متوجه میشی هیچکس هیچی نخونده

----------


## fatemeh.m

> کل پایه رو تموم کنی که چی بشه؟انقد وقت هست که تو طول سال بخونی.الان پایه هارم تموم کنی باز یادت میره اصلا نگران نباش از 98 درصد بچه ها جلوتری حالا یه ماه دیگه متوجه میشی هیچکس هیچی نخونده


خیلی امیدوارم کردین ...مرسی واقعا .پس من زیستا رو با شیمیو کامل میخونم به اضافه ی ریاضی مثلثات و احتمال .اگه وقت شد هم فیزیک اون مباحثو میخونم .

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سلام بچه ها خوبین ؟خسته نباشین ..بچه ها من خیلی دپرس شدمه ...چند روزی سفر بودمو خلاصه از درس خوندن جا موندم ....هرچند احساس میکنم تابستونمو خوب کار نکردم خوب ازش استفاده نکردم !ریاضیو دستوپاشکسته خوندم ...اصن امیدی ندارم دیگه ...معدلمم 18.75 خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟به نظرتون توی این بیست روز باقی مونده چیکار کنم ؟کلا یه دختر حساسیم به شدتم وسواس تو مطالعه دارم ینی طوری که شاید روی یه تست یه ساعت بمونم تا خوب بره تو مخم وگرنه ازش نمیگذرم الان من چیکار کنم !همه ی اونایی که موفق بودنه تا به الان توی برنامشون راهنماییم کنن خواهشا


ای بابا آبجی حرفایی میزنیا
من از بهمن شروع کردم پارسال چون تا دی سرباز بودم... اونم با زیستی که توش صفر صفربودم چون رشته ام ریاضی بود...
خداییش اصلا وقت نکردم برا عربی لای کتاب درسی رو باز کنم و حتی یه دونه تست بزنم و فقط یه دی وی دی رو دیدم.
ریاضی و فیزیک شاید مجموعا رو هم یه هفته براش وقت گذاشتم...
اصلا کی گفته باید تابستون درس خوند؟ اینا سوسول بازیه!!! خخخخخخخخ به کسی جسارت نشه ها شوخی بود...
ببین نمیگم خیلی بخون.... *درست درس بخون* قولت میدم به هرچی بخای برسی

----------


## farshad96

> به نظرتون برنامم خوبه :
> زیست دوم سوم کامل 
> شیمی دوم سوم کامل 
> ریاضی مثلثات حد ومشتق
> فیزیک مبحث خازن وفصل دوم سال سوم کامل



بابا بیخیال خواهر من!!! :Yahoo (77): 
میخوای تو 20 روز کل زیست دوم و سوم و ببندی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برنامه تو خرد خرد اجرا کن. چه عجله ای داری؟؟؟
برات پ خ فرستادم بخونش.

----------


## Sarah B

عرضم ب خدمتت ک کنکور شما وسط تیر!!!! برگزار میشه! پس اگه درست و حسابی بخونی هنوز خییییییییلی وقت هس پس ناامید نباش! البته اینم بهت بگم ک زمان وحشتناک زود میگذره! باور کن تا چشم رو هم بزاری خرداد رسیده!!!!!؟پس قدر تک تک ثانیه هاتو بدون و ازش درست استفاده کن موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## aliseydali

الان خیلی برای نا امیدی زوده خواهر من 
شما اون دروسی رو که خیلی ازشون میترسی و میدونی سختن از پایه رو تا این 20 روز بخون 

نترس وقت زیاد هست .تو امسال ممکنه چندسن بار ناامید بشی ولی خدا بزرگه و نا امیدی فایده ای نداره و فقط شما را از رقبایی که داری عقب میندازه

بهتره با انید شرکع کنی که خدا پشت و پناهت باشه

پیروز باشی

----------


## aliseydali

در مورد معدلت هم بگم که فوق العاده است معدلت و اصلا نگرانش نباش که خیلی کمکت میکنه

خیلیا با معدل 16 دارن برای پزشکی میرن جلو ولی شما با 18 نا امیدی 

برو جلو خدا پشتته

----------


## fatemeh.m

مرسی بچه ها توضیحات خوبی دادین :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Nima1220

بنظرم طبق اونایی که اقا بهزاد تو صفحه اول گفتن پیش برو بخونشون، اگه بتونی هیمنارو خیلی خوب بخونی ، عالی پیشرفتی. این رو مهر به بعد با شروع آزمونا میفهمی

----------


## kouroshsalehi

دوست عزیز. کمی استرس در این زمان حساس طبیعیه. اما اگر احساس ناامیدی و استرس تا اون حد آزار دهنده بشه که جلوی درس خوندن شما رو بگیره نگران کننده است. در هر صورت با یه مشاور درسی معتبر شرایط رو در میون بزارین. بحث دیگه ای که شما مطرح کردی کندخوانی بود که ما بهش میگیم آفت مطالعه. با تمرین های خاصی میتونی این آفت رو ریشه کن کنی. به این فکر کن که تا همین الان از خیلی از رقبا جلوتری. بلند شو؛ محکم باش، به هدف فکر کن! تو حتما پیروز میشی.
موفق باشی. کورش صالحی

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

فاطمه جون اصلن نگران نباش من خودم دارم برنامه ریزی کل پایه رو تو شهریور جمع و جور کنم

----------

